# Gear ratio on my geared 26" to try single speed



## Hawkster (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm curious what gear ratio many of you ss riders use. I'm wanting to test out the idea of single speed on my geared bike, just looking for the right ratio. Any suggestions?


----------



## rogue_monkey (Jan 12, 2008)

I would say a lot of that depends on your style of riding and where you ride. If you ride and spin more go for an easier gear. If you like to turn a harder great go that way. Also your terrain makes a difference. Where I live its rather hilly it may be flat where you are. 

I think I remember reading someone saying gear for the hills spin on the flats and coast on the down hills. 
sheldon brown's web site has some good info try reading that too. 
Since its still a greared bike try a few different combinations when you get one that feels good go for it. Don't worry about chain to much when trying to find the right gears, you can fix that once you find your ratio. Try 2:1 or close to it.

hope some of that helps. If not I'm sure someone else will have more adivce for you. Good luck with the build


----------



## dropspace (Jan 1, 2007)

gear it so that you can barely make it up the steepest hill you usually ride on...that's a good place to start.

you'll find things will get easier once you have been ss'ing for awhile. so that hill you barely made it up at first seems easy. It's not just about leg strength either, you just get used to conserving your momentum and getting the right speed up when you approach the steep stuff.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Remembering not to shift is the hard part....

In my experiment on my 26er, I soon found that I could cope with 32x18, _where I ride_.
I changed to 32x16 a couple of months ago and it is much harder on some climbs.


----------



## Drbbt (Jan 6, 2004)

I ran 32X18 on my 26 here in the N.Ga. mountains, 32X16 was just a little tall (especially on longer rides where the gearing would start to whip me after a couple of hours). When I switched to 29er, I kept the 32x18 gearing and am now quite accustomed to it. I think it is pretty much what you get used to, within reason. Good luck.


----------



## Hawkster (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks so much, headed out the door, Starr Pass in Tucson, should be a great trail. Done it once before. 

Really appreciate your advice!


----------



## the old fool (Jan 27, 2008)

I use 32x18 on my 26" wheeled GT Avalanche conversion. suits me and the local area. Decided on that ratio after riding the geared bike and checking the ratios i was using .... then put it into 32x18 and rode around all day. 
It's supposed to be fun pick an easy gear and enjoy 
http://www.riderotorua.com/index.php 
my very own backyard paradise ;]


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Hawkster said:


> I'm curious what gear ratio many of you ss riders use. I'm wanting to test out the idea of single speed on my geared bike, just looking for the right ratio. Any suggestions?


I did the same thing you are thinking of doing. It was a good way to convince myself. I ride 32:18 on a 26" bike or 32:20 for 29" bikes.


----------

